# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > توسعه‌ی هسته‌ی سیستم عامل > حرفه ای: درخواست همکاری در حوزه درایور نویسی ویندوز

## favamajd

شرکت فاوامجد از برنامه نویسان مسلط به موارد ذیل دعوت به همکاری می نماید.
تسلط به زبان  C++‎‎‎‎/C جهت برنامه‌نویسی برای کامپیوتر و سیستم‌های امبدد و ویندوز ماکروسافت
تسلط کامل به درایور نویسی سیستم عامل ویندوز ( از قبیل درایور پورت USB و سایر پورت های جانبی متصل به رایانه)
تسلط کامل در خصوص مدیریت سطح دسترسی درایور ها و پورت های جانبی رایانه بر اساس نام کاربران 
تسلط کامل در خصوص API های سیستم عامل ویندوز در خصوص مدیریت سطح دسترسی درایور ها و پورت های جانبی
تسلط کامل در خصوص Kernel Programming سیستم عامل ویندوز در حوزه درایور و پورت های جانبی
شماره تماس :02175153153
شماره همراه: 09121348768

----------

